# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Për kë do të votoni në 23 qershor?

## Archon

Zgjedhjet e pergjithshme jane 2 muaj larg,mendohet se do te jete nje gare e ngushte.Ju ftoj ju anetare te forumit shqiptar te votoni per partine qe ju simpatizoni me teper.

----------


## roni_s

Unë nuk kam të drejtë vote, po të me ipej  mundsia do t'votoja PD-në!

----------


## loneeagle

Nuk votoj, edhe sikur te votoja, per asnje me siper

 PD-Partia demokratike (plera)
PS-Partia socialiste (SUPER plera)
LSI-Levizja socialiste per integrim (SUPER plera)
FRD-Fryma e re demokratike (plera)
PDIU-Partia drejtesi,integrim dhe unitet (plera)
AK-Aleanca kuq e zi (eshte bere me teper si shoqate se parti)
PR-Partia republikane (plera)
PBDNJ-Partia bashkimi per te drejtat e njeriut (plera)

----------


## Station

PS- Partia Socialiste.

----------


## skender76

Per PD - Partia Demokratike.

----------


## Station

> Per PD - Partia Demokratike.


Si mu ngryse mo "vëlla pushtetar"?? :ngerdheshje:   :ngerdheshje:

----------


## skender76

> Si mu ngryse mo "vëlla pushtetar"??


Flm Zotit mire.
Po juve, cfare po kurdisni per kto zgjedhje?.... :ngerdheshje:

----------


## BROZALINI

PER PARTINE DEMOKRATIKE (PD) do votoj. S'kam ndermend t'i ik pazarit te pare. Asht e keqja ma e vogel nder partite shqiptare, rreth 72 ?!

----------


## Station

> Flm Zotit mire.
> Po juve, cfare po kurdisni per kto zgjedhje?....


Ne?! Hiç..kemi vënë një minë në tunelin e tretë. :ngerdheshje:

----------


## peshkatari2011

Mungon LZHK ne sondazh.

----------


## POKO

votoni per khmeret e kuq,mos i tradhetoni baballaret tuaj  :perqeshje: 

Kim Jong Rama nxjerr gardistët e kuq për terror

----------


## Archon

> Mungon LZHK ne sondazh.


Ke opsionin "Tjeter" per LZHK-ne se nuk do ta beja listen me 70 parti qe jane ne shqiperi...

----------


## Archon

Une per vete jam shume i pavendosur,,,
me duken njeri me plere se tjetri,,,po ka kohe edhe 2 muaj per te vendosur per ke do te votoj,,te shohim se si do kaloje edhe fushata,,,

----------


## ionian

Kete radhe eshte shume lehte per te vendosur per ke parti duhet votuar dhe me vjen cudi per te pavendosurit. Berisha (nuk ka PD dhe ka 20 vjet qe nuk ka ) pervecse eshte "lodhur" dhe " ngopur" nga pushteti duhet te ikij mjafton per 2 arsye. E para qe ishte ai qe e solli ne sistem korrupsionin dhe po e mban ne kembe me ndergjigje te plote me qellim per te kontrolluar pushtetaret qe tju bej presion kur keta te fundit mund ti bejne naze. Nuk ka gje me te shpifur nga korrupsioni kur nje katundar ish-brigadier qe eshte bere avokat me nje kurs 9-mujorsh te kerkoje qimet e kokes per gjera nga me elementaret dhe logjiket. Nga ana tjeter edhe ky Rama mund te jete po ashtu por te pakten nuk eshte provuar. Por smund te jete njesoj malsori nga fshatrat e Tropojes me nje qytetar te mirefillte te Tiranes.

----------


## linda l

logjikta jote eshte shume e mire deri ne nje fare vendi pastaj prishet komlet

----------


## linda l

do te votoj PD vetem per meritat e Sali Berishes

----------


## POKO

> Nga ana tjeter edhe ky Rama mund te jete po ashtu por te pakten nuk eshte provuar. Por smund te jete njesoj malsori nga fshatrat e Tropojes me nje qytetar te mirefillte te Tiranes.


haha ke qef ta provosh edhe njehera ee,a por po ben gjasme sikur se ke provuar me perpara :P...e po ta dish pra se,qe ne 98 e ke me pushtet e me bandite qe mblodhi e po mbledh cdo dite pas vetes,e te jatin e dajuan e kishte po ashtu me pushtet...por thuaj te pakten troc,qe ketij te birit te kristaqit ia bej hallall se e kam timin,ndersa sali malokun e urreje se eshte nga eshte,dhe nuk duam qe te pa prishe rracen tone te ndritur kurveleshese  :perqeshje:

----------


## ionian

> do te votoj PD vetem per meritat e Sali Berishes


Merite te vogel e quan ti 
1-Korrupsioni ne qiell
2-Percarja e vendit ne Veri-Jug
3-Largimin e te gjithe bashkpunetoreve me me nivel qe ka patur duke u katantisur te beje aleance me nardin nga lezha 
4-Ngritjen ne piedistal te rrugacerise 
Jane kaq shume sa kot dhe une perpiqem te te mbush mendjen. Perpjekja per mbushjen e mendjes behet per te dalluar blune e hapur me blune e mbyllur. Per te bardhen dhe per te zezen 
arsyet e mosmbushjes se kokes jane me te thella

----------


## linda l

keto kater pikat qe ke rreshtuar ketu nuk kane te bejne fare me Berishen.

----------


## Station

> do te votoj PD vetem per meritat e Sali Berishes


Shum mirë...edhe unë ashtu do bëj.

----------

